# 10 Acres for rent, what should I charge?



## rparkman (21 April 2011)

Hi, 

I am off to Australia and we have 10 Acres in Somerset to rent out.  It is all devided and fenced with permenant fencing has water in the main field and 2 stables but no electric.   

I have someone interested in the land but we have no idea what the going rate for good land in Somerset is.

Can anyone help,

Thanks Robyn


----------



## Amymay (21 April 2011)

Can you retain the services of a land agent who can value it and manage it in your absence??


----------



## rparkman (21 April 2011)

No, I  don't think we were going to involve agents as they have been really hard work in regards to our house and my family are still local.


----------



## ashlingm (21 April 2011)

You could be really bold and get them in to value it for you? Then you could privately rent it for around the same price. Some will do it for free. Its kinda a bold thing to do but....


----------



## crazyhorse4727 (22 April 2011)

Hey I'm not sure in your area I just know the going rate for decent ground here is £100 an acre a year


----------



## kibob (22 April 2011)

Tricky one.  As a guide, agricultural rent here in Cornwall is around £60 per acre per year.  however, equestrian value is a different ball game.

I would find out the cost of livery for similar in your area and go somewhere in between.  I would guess about £100/120 per month but would strongly suggest you speak to a land agent, if only to obtain a value.


----------



## PennyJ (22 April 2011)

I am just about to agree to pay £50 per week (plus water) for 3 stables and 3 acres of not very good grass.  Sole occupation, but no bells and whistles like electricity or menage.  On a busy road, and a good 10-15 minutes away from the forest.   All maintenance down to tenant.   I have been after this field for a very long time, as it is close to my house.  Round here there is so little about, places like this go on word of mouth and are snapped up like gold dust.   I am southern New Forest

£50 per acre per year is typical agricultural rate round here, but it is virtually impossible to find it up for rent in the first place.  

Is there nothing advertised in a tack shop you could use to compare with?  Even what the going rate for livery at a yard is?  People will always pay a premium for sole occupation just as much as a yard but for less facilities just to get away from yard politics and do their own thing.


----------



## rparkman (22 April 2011)

Thank's everyone all helpful info.

xx


----------



## Mimi2610 (23 April 2011)

I pay £240 per month for 7 acres very good grazing. If I want upto 16 acres then the farmer will charge me £800 per month. No stables, water, etc. Just grass. I'm north scotland.


----------



## now_loves_mares (23 April 2011)

Mimi - that seems VERY expensive . I'm from NE Scotland and would be astonished to pay that! I now live near Edinburgh, where land is far less plentiful for horses, and pay £100/month for 10 acres. I admit that the soil is clay so I do struggle with it a bit, but even so....

On the other hand, there is a field right beside my house that the farmer won't rent. If he did, we'd pretty much pay anything for it


----------



## equinim (23 April 2011)

rates in sw inc somerset is £15 per horse/acre for basic grazing per week.
grazing in somerset is rarely available so it would b snapped up.
so 10 horses max on 10 acres.£150 week


----------



## Mimi2610 (23 April 2011)

now_loves_mares said:



			Mimi - that seems VERY expensive . I'm from NE Scotland and would be astonished to pay that! I now live near Edinburgh, where land is far less plentiful for horses, and pay £100/month for 10 acres. I admit that the soil is clay so I do struggle with it a bit, but even so....

On the other hand, there is a field right beside my house that the farmer won't rent. If he did, we'd pretty much pay anything for it 

Click to expand...

Lucky you! That's a very good price. I'm in Inverness and when I read on here what others are paying for more expensive areas I think I'm being done! Needless to say I make do with the 7 acres rather than the 16! Not sure where my farmer gets his prices from as it's a bit of a jump upto £800 for the 16 acres.


----------



## RolyPolyPony (24 April 2011)

I'm in Cornwall and rent around 6 acres with running water, 2 stables and a barn (which i use for hay but could easily be used as 2 stables for 2 small ponies), there is also amazing riding around there. I pay £250 per month.


----------



## imafluffybunny (25 April 2011)

Im in Wilts so closer to you, I pay £26 per acre per month, I have a good boundry fence but I have to split the area with my own fencing, there is one trough so I have to bucket water to other areas. I have to weed kill, manage the ground and there is no stables/shelter, I had to provide my own. 

As you have stables I think this raises the price, why not get a valuation from a local estate agent or ask local yards what they charge. 
The problem with charging per horse is who is there to police it? You are far better renting the whole area to someone who will maintain it for a set amount.


----------

